# ***** how can i find my horses history *****



## ponyperfect (3 September 2006)

what can i do to find out <span style="colorink">  </span>


----------



## Tia (3 September 2006)

Sometimes it is best left unknown!  Just had a similar thing happen on my farm.  One of my boarders bought a horse from a dealer - horse came with dubious history.  Anyway what are the chances of this.......one of my other boarders saw the horse and said that it had belonged to her (40 year old) daughter for 6 years.  Told me lots of history, lots that perhaps new owner would not wish to hear, however as he kept speculating, I felt that he should know so I told him the watered down version.  Don't think it went down well though so not sure what is going to happen to the horse now.  Mind you; this chap is an idiot so I couldn't care less really.

Sometimes the past should remain in the past.


----------



## Tia (3 September 2006)

Just realised that was probably no use to you whatsoever and didn't answer your question.

You could contact the previous owner on your horses passport.  If the horse is registered you could contact the breed society.


----------



## Ferdinase514 (3 September 2006)

Do you have the horses Vaccination certificate? Often this will list old owners?


----------



## alfirules (3 September 2006)

well, if your horse has a freezemark and had it b4 u brought him contact the freezemark company (probably farmkey) and you can pay £15 for them to contact every owner to tell them you wish to be contacted about the horse. it has to be done like that cos the company isnt allowed to give you the details of the old owners due to the law! 

i tell you it is worth every penny cos i did this and my horse's first owner contacted me and she was delighted to here my boy was alive and well cos she lost contact with him and at the time she was devastated to hve to sell him. she sold him and then the people had trouble with him and so she said she would buy him back but they then got rid of him and she never heard of my boy again until i got him!!! she came to see him (he instantly recognised her and clearly thought a lot of her) and told me lots about him. it was great to know where he came from and why he is scared of certain things. 

anyway, back to your post, DEFINATELY  give this a go if your horse is freezemarked!!


----------



## GTs (3 September 2006)

Get an animal communicator to ask


----------



## Rambo (4 September 2006)

Well, what were the chances of this happenning lol!

About 3 months ago I tried to trace the previous owner of my horse. I was lucky that he was registered in Holland and had some competition history, so a quick email to the KNHS.NL soon told me who had ridden him and what they had done. I knew from his passport that he come from a certain town in Holland (Liessel), and so I google'd the name of the horse, the name of the town, and the names of the riders, and I eventually came up with an email address for someone of the same name in the same town. Anyway, to cut a long story short, I emailed this person asking if they knew of the rider in question, and this morning I received a reply from the girl who owned him before. It's been almost 3 months and I had forgotten all about it 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Anyway, it's not always bad news....my horse received a glowing report from his previous owner and confirmed all my instincts about him. I also found out he had been rejected by his Dam and so had been hand-reared as a foal.


----------



## seaofdreams (4 September 2006)

hi, i love finding out my horses history as some people have said its not always good but after 4years of trying to trace my coloureds breeder i found her and recived pictures of her as a foal !! its amazing 
Good Luck x


----------

